# BBC  - Doctor Who, Torchwood, Primeval, Demons...



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

I am so into BBC!!! Thanks to BBC America, I discovered so many wonderful TV series from UK. I never have been a Trekkie nor being a Sci-Fi geek, but all these BBC sci-fi program are so much better than U.S. programs, IMO. And all these talented and cute actors (English accent is a huge plus)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I LOVE Doctor Who!!! I never watched old Whos, but love David Tennant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know about the new doctor yet, but I am hoping he is good.
Torchwood - aahhh. Captain Jack
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 his American accent is good or is he an American?
Primeval - Stephen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sad he's gone. Is there any new season after Danny Quinn couldn't get through anormaly? Was that the end?

Demons - I saw season finale tonight, but was that it? Only 6 episodes? Christopher Cooke is too young for me, but he is so cute!! I guess though the show needs a new writer if they want to continue.

Being Humans - I wonder there would be a 2nd season?

Also, not sci-fi, but
I love "Gavin and Stacy" it's so cute, warm & cozy.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG I love the newer Doctor Who and Torchwood (omg *drool* Captain Jack!). I will have to check out the other ones you listed! Not on BBC, but if you liked those you would like Supernatural on the CW, 2 gorgeous guys for eye candy hehe


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_OMG I love the newer Doctor Who and Torchwood (omg *drool* Captain Jack!). I will have to check out the other ones you listed! Not on BBC, but if you liked those you would like Supernatural on the CW, 2 gorgeous guys for eye candy hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lyttleravyn,
I know, Captain Jack is soooo cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Def. check out other programs, I think you like it.

I will check out Supernatural, then.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 5, 2010)

Jack from torchwood is an American IRL. 

Have you seen the BBC4 David Tennant version of The Quatermass Experiment?? 
It's *NOT* as good as the 1953 original BUT David Tennant is a lot yummier than the orginal cast. 

YouTube - David Tennant: The Quatermass Experiment
He's dressed as a real doctor too.. UNF!!!

What's wrong with being a Sci Fi geek? I could never admit to being a Trekkie, those guys scare me!!! Like the costumes and the stalking and sending of gifts to stars who have restraining orders against you. 

Have you seen the "Topless Klingon Women" website? :|


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 3, 2010)

John Barrowman (captain jack) was on desperate housewives last week! I saw him and I completely freaked out!

I love DT and I'm so sad that he is gone from dr who....
New doctor who starts tonight! I can't wait.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 3, 2010)

@greengoesmoo, hey we can be trekkies without owning fake vulcan ears, or a costume, I know I'm one of the loves trek but not... that extremely types.   I love most sci fi, it doesn't take much to please.  

I would love to check out some of the new BBC shows, I'm old, I was a kid, and was introduced to stuff like Faulty Towers, Are you Being Served, Keeping up Appearances, the classic brit coms, not sure if it was BBC that put them out. 

Also Black Adder, and lets not forget.... Red Dwarf. 

Awesomeness in brit tv. (I'm canadian btw... )


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_@greengoesmoo, hey we can be trekkies without owning fake vulcan ears, or a costume, I know I'm one of the loves trek but not... that extremely types. I love most sci fi, it doesn't take much to please. 

I would love to check out some of the new BBC shows, I'm old, I was a kid, and was introduced to stuff like Faulty Towers, Are you Being Served, Keeping up Appearances, the classic brit coms, not sure if it was BBC that put them out. 

Also Black Adder, and lets not forget.... Red Dwarf. 

Awesomeness in brit tv. (I'm canadian btw... )_

 
I don't regard someone as a trekkie unless you know they are a fan before they open thier mouths. If you can't spot it instantly, you're just a StarTrek Fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only got into Star Trek because of Count Bakula and his boys running about mostly shirtless in Enterprise. Then I realised I liked the show.. and watched the others...  :|

If you're interested in OLD BBC, you might not have too much luck before 80s, most of it got wiped. lol 

Tbh though, BBC only makes good nature shows now. Misfits (starts as zombies turns out to be other) on Channel 4 was awesome however. Do you guys get UK TV channels in the US easily or are they something you have to seek out online?

Did anyone else catch the DeadSet series on E4 a few months back?


----------

